# TV for the bedroom



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

can anyone recommend a TV with a built in DVD player? was looking at 22" :thumb: Oh and any cheap deals you're aware of. 

thanks all


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

bloke at work got one of those kogan tvs said it's fine for the bedroom.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I work for a TV Trade only wholesaler....but I'll check what deals we have in for you


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I always wanted one of these beds with the pop up tv... proper pimpin :lol:
http://www.furniturevillage.co.uk/Beds/TV beds.aspx


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Deano, there is a deal on the national groupon page today

Dgm 22" full 1080P with built in DVD player £124.99+£9.95p&p


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

i want something that does full hd and have a hd freeview tuner.
naturally i don't want to pay a fortune for it.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

TBF - Argos have a 22" Alba for £119.99 - my deals won't get close!

here


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

http://www.tesco.com/direct/technik...tanium/208-8511.prd?skuId=208-8511&pageLevel=

Very pretty sets for the money and decent picture quality. Was thoroughly impressed and that's what I'll be getting for my kitchen!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

a customer of ours got one from M&S for £199 32" with a built in DVD player. An absolute steel. Its a price error in one of there mags so if you can get the mag then you can get the deal as she did.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

OvlovMike said:


> http://www.tesco.com/direct/technik...tanium/208-8511.prd?skuId=208-8511&pageLevel=
> 
> Very pretty sets for the money and decent picture quality. Was thoroughly impressed and that's what I'll be getting for my kitchen!


99% of the Tv's we tune in for customers are the Tescos own brand. and if your lucky you can get one from the display and get even more money off. I got a 22" with a built in dvd plus a free memory stick for £124


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I got my Mum the Asda brand one, it has been fine and a good picture :thumb:


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

All of the supermarket TVs are made by a company in Turkey and are very good value for money, tempted by a 32" for the bedroom because I can't read the EPG on my 22"



CraigQQ said:


> I always wanted one of these beds with the pop up tv... proper pimpin :lol:
> http://www.furniturevillage.co.uk/Beds/TV beds.aspx


If you want one of these, we manufacture a self install unit - http://www.m-formonline.com/tv-stands/eclipse-tv-lift-for-up-to-32-tvs

We do one for up to 50" too, usually go into super yahcts and other permanent installs, one even went in a ceiling to drop the TV down :doublesho


----------

